# Nigerian Dwarf size stand



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

This is the stand my hubby made for me. Cut the size down to fit my Nigerian dwarfs. Love it, makes everything easier.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, nice job! That sure is a really nice stand! :thumbup:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

real nice job!! And your little goatie is adorbale!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That looks great! Your adorable Nigies look like they are enjoying it as well.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Very very nice stand


----------



## Honey (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice stand!! 
~Honey


----------

